# Maltese in Triadelphia, WV Animal Shelter



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13146278

There is also a bichon mix

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=13160845


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I just get so angry and upset when people turn these seniors in to shelters! [attachment=49258:angry.gif]

Molly is twelve years old. She deserves a soft bed and lots of love for whatever time she has left, not to be discarded like garbage. :crying:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 1 2009, 11:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737126


> I just get so angry and upset when people turn these seniors in to shelters! [attachment=49258:angry.gif]
> 
> Molly is twelve years old. She deserves a soft bed and lots of love for whatever time she has left, not to be discarded like garbage. :crying:[/B]


I agree. I away's worry about how scared they must be. That's so so sad.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

I can hardly look at these posts anymore......they make me SO angry. Shame on this owner. Please God, let someone come along to adopt her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Molly is in the county shelter, too, which means she is on death row. :crying:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

This is so upsetting - I couldn't even post a reply when I first read this thread - I just cried for her. I pray fervently that someone will take this poor girl in. I wonder if there is a malt rescue or any rescue in that area that could save her?

Linda


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 1 2009, 10:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737126


> I just get so angry and upset when people turn these seniors in to shelters! [attachment=49258:angry.gif]
> 
> Molly is twelve years old. She deserves a soft bed and lots of love for whatever time she has left, not to be discarded like garbage. :crying:[/B]


I agree, 100%! My Sydney is going to be 13 in April and I love the company of my older girl. I hope I have her a long time to come.

Sheila


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: That is so sad, she gave love all her life and now she has this?
How terrible and heartbreaking.
I pray someone gets her for her remaining years :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

"Molly is 12 years old, she was brought in because her owner moved to an apartment where she can't have dogs. She likes to lay around."

So why not move into an apartment that does allow dogs!!! Ughh people amaze me. I hope Molly finds a happy home :heart:


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

This shelter is at the top of WV near ohio and pa. If there is a rescue in that area?


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Madden @ Mar 2 2009, 10:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=737315


> "Molly is 12 years old, she was brought in because her owner moved to an apartment where she can't have dogs. She likes to lay around."
> 
> So why not move into an apartment that does allow dogs!!! Ughh people amaze me. I hope Molly finds a happy home :heart:[/B]


I don't know about everywhere but there are lots of dog friendly apartments in California these days if the pet is under 25 lbs. I agree with you.....I would search until I found an apartment that would take my furchild.


----------

